# is Dubai a a truly Multicultural place



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi all thinking to move to dubai
where is the places to rent first
is it true it is not easy to make friends there
is the people who live in dubai are freindly
am from saudi arabia
lived in sydney,australia for the last 3 years
open minded made friends from all over the world
miss open and multicultural living style in sydney
is Dubai a a truly Multicultural place
am a freindly person i heard dubai is place where people work hard and there are few places to enjoy life

i wish someone who live in dubai would give a picture

all the best


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Where to rent? Anywhere in the city or in New Dubai, there's rental accommodation everywhere.
I think whether it's easy to make friends depends on each individual. If you're a friendly outgoing person then you can make friends. I think people here are generally friendly.
Yes, Dubai is multicultural, with nearly 200 nationalities living here, freedom to follow their religion, dress, food all demonstrating the multiculturalism. It's a truly international city because the local Emiratis make up only about 15% of the population.

Yes people waok very hard, in fact I think that's what makes up the culture of then palce. It's all about working. But there are plenty of places to relax and enjoy any leisure time; beaches, bars, clubs, restaurants, sporting clubs, social clubs, business clubs etc etc.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I would agree that Dubai is, of course, multicultural but it is not a melting pot of cultures like London or New York. The different cultures tend to stick together unfortunately which is such a shame.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I would agree that Dubai is, of course, multicultural but it is not a melting pot of cultures like London or New York. The different cultures tend to stick together unfortunately which is such a shame.


I agree it may not be a melting pot of cultures, but you can still enjoy the diversity that it has.


----------

